# Show me your pup's color transformation!



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm trying to guess how much black my girl is going to keep, so I'd love to see pictures of everyone's dogs with their ages 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)




----------



## TattooedJadey (Oct 30, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


>


Jesus he is one handsome boy!!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Agreed! He is awesome!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. In the puppy photo's he was about 10 weeks old and the others were from this summer at 4 years old.


----------



## TattooedJadey (Oct 30, 2013)

Bequavious said:


> I'm trying to guess how much black my girl is going to keep, so I'd love to see pictures of everyone's dogs with their ages
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is my Archie when we first had him at 12 weeks:












And this is him currently at 5 months:











His colour has changed quite a lot in a short space of time, he was 80% black when he was 12 weeks!


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry for the bad pictures (cell phone) I just keep forgetting to get my camera out!

Here's River at 10 weeks old, very VERY black. 









And here she is yesterday at 6 months old.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Mine are currently going through the winter coat change. Dixie is pretty much black all over except he legs and mask, the rest of her is dark brown almost red around her face and subdued brown mixed into her black over coat. She is so fluffy and cute right now. The other one is regular coated black with lighter brown face, neck, legs and belly. She has some almost silver hair around her belly button and spay scar, but it just a tiny little patch.... Either way They are still the most beautifull dogs in the world to me....And I wouldn't trade em for anything or all the gold on the planet. I know you feel the same way about your dogs too...It is just natural daddy pride comin all out in meeeee!!!!!!!

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Cutter through the years, puppy pic is kinda crappy, a scan from a photo, all GSDs will lighten with age.

10 weeks 





2 years









6 years





8 years (present)






.


----------



## Ldhott (Oct 30, 2013)

My 9 mo old female gsd just started getting destructive w her toys & a few of mine. What do I do or is this typical


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Baron at 9 weeks: He was mostly black, with only his feet, parts of his face and ears showing tan. 


















Now at 13 months he's mostly tan/red. He's only dark on his face, saddle and tail. I loved the dark fur, but he's WGSL, so he was never really gonna end up dark:apple:


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Awww such pretty dogs! This is my girl at 8 months, so she has the tan cheek marks and tan up to her elbows. Plus the tan on her belly and a white streak on the underside of her tail. Oh and she has little red patches behind each ear :wub:










Based on some of your pictures, I think she might keep a good bit of her black. I guess it's just hard to tell when they're done changing lol!


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Roxy -- various ages ...and then recent at 9 months


----------



## angelk (Oct 23, 2013)

My dog at 6 weeks and then at 8 months.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jhouse (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

8 weeks









11 weeks








22 weeks








present 9 months. The bed in the previous pic only fits his butt now.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

elisabeth_00117 said:


>


What a handsome dog! What breeder did you get him from?


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Tar at 3 months










Tar now 24 months


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie hasn't changed a whole lot, mostly got more red on his chest and belly. His sires side is west German showlines and his dam's side is west German working line, most of those dogs were sable or solid black including his dam so I think that's why he stayed so much darker. 

8 weeks

IMG_0371 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

About 5 months old here

Tarp by Carriesue82, on Flickr

And now at 14 months

IMG_0720_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


herding by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_0685 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


pool time by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

charger said:


> What a handsome dog! What breeder did you get him from?


Not one I would recommend. PM me if you would like details. 

Thank you though. He is my goofball.


----------



## Starry Messenger (Nov 1, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


>


Wow, what a stunner! How do people react when you're out with him?


----------

